# Fliegenfischen Hannover



## Danmark2k (9. Dezember 2016)

Moin!
Ich bin nun auch mit dem Fliegenfischer Virus infieziert.
Habe nun hier und da gelesen.Habe aber das gefühl das man gerade in Hannover und Umgebung auf einer Insel sitzt was das Fliegenfischen angeht.

Klar wir im FVH haben unseren See in Immensen aber das ist eben ein See.

Leine und Aller sind auf Stand meines Ortskenntnissen zu 95% zu gewachsen.

Über jeden Tip was stellen angeht würde ich mich riesig freuen.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas E. (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Hannover*



Danmark2k schrieb:


> Leine und Aller sind auf Stand meines Ortskenntnissen zu 95% zu gewachsen.



Moin,

zugewachsene Partien sollen kein Hinderungsgrund für das Ausbringen der Fliege sein !
Das geht eben oft nicht mit dem klassischen Überkopfwurf, aber mir anderen Würfen, eine interessante Herausforderung.

Die Leine hat/ hatte immer einen vielseitigen Fischbestand, streckenweise Forellen und auch Äschen.
Barben sind dort heimisch... allerdings kenne ich den ganz aktuellen Zustand nicht.

Da kann bestimmt jemand hier neue Infos geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Hannover*

Seen, wenn man darf, mit Belly und Streamer auf Hecht und Barsch, macht doch auch Laune..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Hannover*

Hab selbst schon einmal am Kanal Fliegenfischer gesehen  Ansonsten weiss ich, dass es auch einen oder mehrere Forellenbäche (ok für Forelle ist es dieses Jahr zu spät) in Hannover gibt. 

Im Umkreis gibts sogar eine Aue (bei Wunstorf) wo man mit Gastkarte angeln könnte. Da sind auch ein paar Forellen drin, sowie dicke Döbel und Aland. Da gibts auch kaum Hindernisse am Ufer, da (leider) der Bach recht monoton ist und durch Felder läuft. Leine, Seen etc. geht natürlich auch...


----------

